# EDC Knife?



## jtivat (Jan 11, 2003)

Is there a knife that is like the E2e? What I mean is the E2e is considered by most (not all) to be the best light for EDC. So I am wondering if there is a knife that is consider by most to be the best for this purpose.


----------



## guncollector (Jan 11, 2003)

Jeff-

Read the thread What knife/knives do you EDC?. It's full of excellent suggestions, makers, models, etc.

As far as what's most _akin_ to an Surefire E2e in terms of a carry knife, I would say then you're looking for something that's a high-end, production model, using the best technology. I'm biased, but to that end, I don't think you can go wrong with a Chris Reeve *Sebenza* (reg or small size--up to you.) The BG-42 (or never S30V) blade plus titanium handle construction is universally acknowledged as superb. It's a bit pricey (about $230-250 for a pre-owned BG-42, about $300 for a new S30V model), like Surefires in general, but well worth the money spent.

If you want to spend a bit less, I'd suggest some of the models by Benchmade or Spyderco.

Again, read the thread linked above for a number of great suggestions.

Good luck.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Jan 11, 2003)

What a can of worms!

Let me say first, the two most expensive knives I own are a couple of lower end Benchmades a 350BT and a 950.

Let me say second I don't usually carry a 'tactical' knife every day. However when I do I carry it clipped at the back of my right front jeans pocket. I put my keys in and out of that pocket several times a day. So the shape of a knife is very important to me. 

My favorite two to carry are both Kershaws, a Vapor and a VaporII. They are nearly un-noticeable when reaching for my keys, easy to open, and quite sharp. They aren't made of the latest greatest steel, but they don't cost like it either!

My next fave is the BM 350. It is quite slender in thickness and is pretty smooth on the outside. Decent steel, easy opening etc.

A CRKT M16-03Z is the only other one I carry sometime. It is rather thick but narrow from spine to back of handle. Less good steel than the others, VERY easy to open!

Lastly, I carry a Victorinox Tinker always in my left front pocket. Sure I can't expect to use it to defend myself, but it is DAMN usefull in my job.


----------



## John N (Jan 12, 2003)

I carry a Chris Reeve small standard Sebenza. 





more 

It's nearly indestructable with sturdy heavy duty solid titanium handles which also function as the locking device. Very slick. I got the small so as to be a bit more PC, but in hindsight, I think I should have gotten the large and then got a small in some sort of "dress up config", maybe wood inlay, etc.

That said, I think my next knife is going to be the Scott Cook Lochsa. 









Scott Cook used to work for Chris Reeve and the Lochsa addresses a couple of things I don't (gasp!) like about my Sebenza. 

1) The Sebenza has an open back so you can get gunk (change usually) stuck in the knife and nick the blade. The handle of the Lochsa is milled out of one piece of titanium with no open back and he was still able to retain the integrated locking device. Whoo hoo!

2) The thumbstud on the Sebenza is a bit sharp and sometimes bits a bit. The Lochsa has a cool flattened thumbstud that should fix this.

And of course it is drop dead gorgeous.

On the other hand, the clip on the Sebenza looks more functional and the Sebenza looks to be a bit thiner, good for inside the pocket carry.

-john


----------



## jtivat (Jan 12, 2003)

Thanks guys, I would love one of those Chris Reeve knifes but I spend too much on lights to afford one of those. So let me ask it a different way what would you guys buy with these criteria?
Under $75
3" blade or shorter
Clip on it for pocket carry
One hand open


----------



## Bucky (Jan 12, 2003)

Try the Benchmade 705, 77X series, or Mini-Griptilian series 555 or 556. The 55X series will be the cheapest. The 705 is probably the most tried and true. 

BTW, I didn't move from anywhere warm - only East Lansing.





Bucky


----------



## jtivat (Jan 12, 2003)

Ok I have done some searching and think I am going to get the BM 556 for $55 unless someone can convince me to spend the extra cash and get the BM 705 at $98.


----------



## guncollector (Jan 12, 2003)

Jeff-

I'd say go for the BM 556 for $55.00. 

In due time, you'll _convince_ yourself you need *need* a another, fancier knife...with no prodding required from any of us!





Seriously, the knife bug is as contagious and virulent as any flashaholism! Beware!


----------



## Wingerr (Jan 12, 2003)

The Benchmade 705 has been perfect for my purposes, ergonomically and just the right look, but though I haven't handled the 556, it seems like it would work just as well. I think I might prefer the narrower point on the 705, but that 556 looks like it would provide a very nice grip, being somewhat wider. There's a bit less blade "reveal" when closed on the 705 than with the blades with the thumbhole blades also.
With either one, you never need to touch the blade; opening, closing, ever, which is a big plus. The AXIS locking mechanism works very nicely, not relying on friction from the pivot to keep it closed, so it's both safe AND slick.


----------



## FC. (Jan 12, 2003)

Mini Buck Strider

I LOVE this knife. I had a pocket knife since I was about 10, and B-Strider is my favorite. I also like strider AR, but it is too big for EDC. New Stider SnG is much smaller, and seems like a very good carry knife, but I can't afford it right now - $400 sticker, but to get them right now you will pay about $470-$500.
About $120.


----------



## Raven (Jan 13, 2003)

http://store.knifecenter.com/pgi-ProductSpec?SP7S

Police Model Spyderco in serrated edge, is probably the best folding knife ever created by man. 

They cost around 100 bucks, and you should be warned that once you own one of them, you'll never carry anything else. It might not be street legal depending on where you live, but it has no equal.

Raven


----------



## ygbsm (Jan 13, 2003)

Although I own other fancier knives, I do like the BM556. The first reason is that there are many (I would say most) everyday situations where you want to use a knife but don't want to worry about marring the finish, etc., i.e. situations where it would be a shame to use a fancy expensive knife. Slicing an apple, cleaning a fish, etc. Pocket change (or HA flashlights) can mar the nice finish of the metal parts of expensive knive, particularly those that are bead blasted. 

The griptilian models work well for these situations. The Axis lock is smooth, the blade cleans up easily and if its lost, you don't feel too bad (like that time I lost a Strider SA).

guncollector is right, however. You will probably end up wanting to get something fancier later on.


----------



## Wulong (Jan 13, 2003)

I would recommend a Benchmade Mini-Griptilian. They can be had online for as little as $55.

I gave my father-in-law one for Christmas and was very impressed with the quality. Prior to this I wasn't a fan of Benchmade, but this one changed my mind.


----------



## jtivat (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys. I have ordered a Benchmade 556 Mini-Griptilian.


----------



## sunspot (Jan 14, 2003)

I like all the BM's with the Axis lock. They are just so easy to use. I don't think I will ever buy another liner lock knife.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by jtivat:
> *Thanks guys, I would love one of those Chris Reeve knifes but I spend too much on lights to afford one of those. So let me ask it a different way what would you guys buy with these criteria?
> Under $75
> 3" blade or shorter
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">JT i would go with the Camillus EDC in 154cm with out a doubt...


----------



## kz1000s1 (Jan 14, 2003)

I'll second the motion for the Camillus Cuda EDC, though the BM 556 is also nice.


----------



## ViciousCycle74 (Jan 17, 2003)

I used to carry a BM 705, and loved it, untill I lent it to a friend who lost it. He replaced it with a Ares 735. both BM's are-were great knives, the Axis can't be beat. I have much more expensive knives, so the ares dosn't get hadled gently, and it has held up extreemly well through long periods of EDC, and even being cliped to my pocket in a motorcycle accident on the side I went down on, and all it has to show is some minor gouges on the pocket clip. Right now I EDC a MicroTech LCC DA S90V, it's definatly not more usefull, just more impresive, and I rarely use it. When I'm home and reach for a knife to actually use it's usually a BM


----------



## Chris T (Jan 17, 2003)

Victorinox Rambler


----------



## MeridianTactical (Jan 17, 2003)

Microtech Mini Socom, the HA matches nicely with the SF stuff...

Chris


----------



## jtivat (Jan 22, 2003)

I got my BM556 in this week and love it thanks guys. The only problem I have had is after carrying it in my coat pocket for a while. I took it out and applied pressure to the back of the blade. The blade then snapped shut on my finger tip cutting it to the bone (OUCH!). Upon further inspection I realized a large piece of lint was caught in the locking mechanism not allowing it to fully lock. So I guess I will be checking that from now on.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 22, 2003)

My Kershaw is in 'mail limbo' because of a similar failure of the liner lock. Probably a rare instance, since I've yet to see another complaint like this...

Thank the Good Lord for that 'trigger' protrusion. Saved me some unecessary blood loss


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jan 22, 2003)

Might have to order that new Benchmade 5000 auto axis while I'm waiting


----------



## deputy tom (Jan 23, 2003)

jtivat,My EDC is a Spyderco Endura.If You want to stay around the $50.00 area that's what I'd buy.Also don't overlook a slightly used Benchmade 910,950 or EKI CQC7.Very robust knives.All can be had for only a little more money.tom.


----------



## Nathan S (Jan 28, 2003)

I never leave home without a Sebenza in my pocket. In a more affordable bracket, the Benchmade Axis serie offers a lot of bang for the buck. The 705 is a great little knife. If you want something a little more substantial, go for the 710. The Axis locking system is very dependable. Spyderco also has some very nice knives in the $50 - 75 category. You might want to check out Spyderco's web site: http://www.spyderco.com/select_store.asp?sts=10%2F9%2F2001+5%3A14%3A18+AM&mscssid=DNUSB2MXTV1T8HLECJTPGQEC4M048S73


----------



## Inverse Square (Jan 28, 2003)

All of the knives listed are great choices (esp. the Lochsa!) and you really can't go wrong with any of them. My three choices (today anyway) would be the Spyderco Native, Buck 532 (very hard to find) and the Victorinox Pioneer.


----------



## txwest (Jan 28, 2003)

I think the most bang-for-the-buck right now would be the 1st Generation Spyderco Native. The Native is a great shape & size for EDC, & right now, you can get this knife in 440A steel for around $20, plain or serrated. TX


----------

